# Clydesdale Hermaphrodite



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay all, was just browsing my local craigslist and came across this ad. Is this truly possible? I've read and heard somewhat, but never actually seen one for sale like this? OR do you think it's a marketing ploy? If really possible, how does it happen? Is the horse really like a gelding and a mare? Just curious here!

Here's what the ad says and the link. Is this a fair asking price? I have no idea when a comes to a hermaphroditic horse?!

"5 year old 15hh Clydesdale horse offered for sale for a limited time, he is done growing and is the perfect saddle size for someone who wants a hefty-boned draft without climbing up a ladder to get in the saddle! Chance is a rare hermaphrodite (both male and female), he can not breed or be bred and his temperament is mellow, laid back and easygoing like a gelding. He does not get "marish" or "studdy" he is a big puppy dog, but he is built gorgeous and has heavy feather like a stallion. He is the best of both worlds, literally! Chance can be put in safely with mares, or buddy up with a stallion without a fuss, or could be a babysitter for weanlings. He is green broke to ride and drive, knows all the basics now just needs miles put on. He stands tied, stands patiently for grooming, stands for the farrier (no stock needed), had teeth floated earlier this year. Absolute sweetheart, only selling because I am saving up to import a gypsy horse from the UK. If I can find the money elsewhere his ad will be taken down. He truly is an amazing horse. At only 15hh he also fits in a standard horse trailer, standard horse halter and standard horse sized tack for riding/driving."

15hh Clydesdale horse


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Uhhhhhhhh, I say steer clear. Not only because of the price, but I mean WTH! 

Take the ad like a grain of salt unless you've seen this horse in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

BarrelWannabe said:


> Uhhhhhhhh, I say steer clear. Not only because of the price, but I mean WTH!
> 
> Take the ad like a grain of salt unless you've seen this horse in person.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol! That's what I thought. I mean, :shock: that literally was my face as I read more and more into the ad. I mean beautiful horse, but I just am not sure what to think?

Here is ANOTHER ad, where he is listed as RARE now. Not trying to really bash or anything, but seriously? I am beginning to think this should be posted in dumbest horse for sale ads! 

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-584231


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh wow. I didn't think it could get worse than the first ad. 

I hope this Guy find a good, caring home that doesn't consider him being a "hermaphrodite" to be a rarity.
I honestly don't see the appeal in owning a hermo. Yes they are different, but not rare and certianly something that's going to either be awkward or hard to explain to young or uneducated people. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm not against the horse because of what he is. I'm against it because they seem to be using that as the main selling factor and believe him to be worth $7500 because of it.

I wouldn't pay a dime more than a gelding or mare was worth because he has extra parts.
He looks like a very sweet horse and I really do hope he ends up in good hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I've actually seen a hermaphrodite horse. Actually, if I recall correctly, someone posted pics of one of deviantart just to educate people that they do indeed exist, and showed pics of the genitals. Weird, but also interesting!

As for the clydesdale, hermaphrodite does not equal huge price. They're just trying to make money. They say he can't breed or be bred, but have they genuinely had tests done to prove that? Imagine the health problems for both horse and foal if it fell pregnant, or if it impregnated a mare unplanned.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent point, Misty. I would want to see some sort of proof that the horse cannot be bred or breed a mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

As well as the whole "cashing in on my horse being a mutant" thing, did you see the girl's face in the first ad? That right there is worth a mention.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Actually that horse needs to be sterilized. He/she will
be prone to issues from this medical condition. If there are retained testicles cancer is a risk as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder if she actually did tests to prove that he has mare parts inside? or just assumed because of the lack of testicles, id imagine a horse can be born without them as a mutation sort of thing, and not be a hermaphrodite? I read both ad's and i don't recall seeing anything about tests to prove he has mare parts, but then again, i could have just missed it, or maybe it was implied and i'm over thinking this lol. I think he's a beautiful horse! and sounds lovely, and I hope he gets a lovely home, but i don't think he is worth the price she has him listed as


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

7500 for a warped looking short clydesdale I think not I dont care if its got the best of both worlds its also going to have issues. The rider doesnt look all that bright to me either **** JMHO

TRR


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats what I question. Just because he doesn't have testicles, just means he may by chryptorchid and just not like a normal active stud.
To test a true Hermi, parts of the inner female parts need to be tested to see if they are ovarian material or male testes.
Have worked at vets for over 35 years, and I can truly say I have seen one true Hermie, it was a dog with male sheath, not real normal, but overies and uterous inside. We started to neuter, then ended up spaying instead. 
I believe this is just another scammer trying to make money. Would be fun to actually email and ask for veterinarian confirmation on the hermi diagnosis..


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Found an article:

Veterinary Topics: A horse that is a he, a she, or an it - Thoroughbred Times


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I have an inbred Siamese cat thats a herm. He has balls, i think a ding dong, and a vag and uterous. we had him neutered, and the vet at the time was a family friend, and was suprised they found a uterous as well.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I work as an LVT in an emergency animal hospital. I have seen people pay extra for all sorts of ridiculous things so their pet will be special. The people who do it generally aren't terribly bright or experienced enough to know how ridiculous they look. They also don't usually have the animal's health foremost in their minds.

Personally you couldn't get me to take on such a horse if I could avoid it. There are other horses that need homes that won't be such a potential medical mess!


----------

